# Yamaha Timberwolf Wheel Size?



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a mid to late 90's model Yamaha Timberwolf 250. I'm looking to replace the wheels on it. The ones currently on it are bent up pretty bad. 

But I'm not sure what size the wheels are. My tires are like new but can someone help me on the wheel size I need?

If I had to guess I'd say my fourhweeler is a 94-97 model???? I can post a picture if it helps anyone. Thanks.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hope this pic helps


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 21, 2015)

Rim size will be posted on the tire. Probably 10".


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry. Guess I meant to ask wheel size and bolt pattern?


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 21, 2015)

TheThe 92 to 94 2 wheel drives had a 4 on 156mm on front, and 4 on 115mm on rear bolt pattern. 4 wheel drive had 4 on 110mm. Front wheels 10x 5", rear 10 x 8". 95 to 98 had 4 x 110 front and back.


----------



## BuckHunter31 (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------

